# High voltage on brushes



## SimonH (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello there

I’m a new owner of a Honda em5000
Generator. It does not give power on any of the power outlet.
After troubleshooting with the videos online. My readings are as follow.

Brushes = 50v (?!? I know supposes to be 10v max)
L1-L2 =0v, R1-R2=0v, L1-R1=0v

tested with two meters... so I know my readings are legit.

the brushes are extremely worn and not equal and I will order new one, but how can it give 50v? And should I consider any other parts?

Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

start with the brushes, clean the slip rings carefully with scotchbrite.
do not make flat spots on the slip rings!!
lol!!
after the new brushes then check the output first!
it may come right up!


----------



## SimonH (Sep 13, 2020)

I’ll do that, Thank you


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Simon,
Any idea on hours that are on the em5000 unit? I have one that's about 20 years old with approx 500 hours on it. Just wondering if this is an issue that might pop up in the near future?
Also how big a job is it to clean the slip rings and to replace the brushes? Maybe Paul can walk me through the procedure... Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea clean and check the brushes and slip rings is a 1000 hour service thing.

refresh of a slip rings brush setup is pretty simple to do in a service shop setting.
pm me dutch.

If some one wants to donate a good go pro $500.00 video camera I can start making videos..
low priority here..
lots of time doing production on video.
some of the youtube guys have 5-6 of those cams!!
wow!! plus the apple computer to deal with the video edit..
pretty soon you have 10k in a basic video studio...

I used to spend 20 hours a week on production of a radio show.
a real time machine (poof there go's another 2 hours thing)
lol!
now with digital gear that is down to a couple of hours production.

on to the repair;

you just have to think not removing much material and perfectly flat.
so a little scuff while rotating the rotor works.
and an air compressor with a good blow tip is handy!
to clean out the fine trash on the rotor.
that fine carbon builds up over time...
and yes it conducts current!!

the brushes can pit or get hot spots if you are running at 70% of rated power for hours on end in hot areas...
that happens on construction job sites with super large welders or BIG chop saws.

so if you choose your gen at 2x the power needed.. then it just idles along with out many issues..
and you may never have to do the brushes or slip rings....
or at least till 10k hours if the gen system is ran right.
but by then you might want a new gen set.
depending on the cost.


----------



## Bigtimemcalpine (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Simon, I’m having the exact same symptoms as you described on my 7000w B&S portable generator. Except in my case I’m getting readings of 98V from brushes!!! Did you ever get to the bottom of your issues?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Based on your other thread, the high voltage you see on the exciter may be caused by a shorted stator leg (Leg 2).


----------



## Bigtimemcalpine (Jan 8, 2022)

I was wondering about that. I really should have paid more attention in my undergrad physics courses! I’m considering doubling down and replacing the stator to bring this thing to life. Doesn’t seem to be much online for resale though…


----------

